# Whats your choice in a bedroom Guitar Amp



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I mostly practise at home in the spare bedroom using a drum machine. ( better than nothing)
I have a MF350 Marshall with a 4x12 cabt which is completely overkill to say the least.
I prefer some distortion but not alot, maybe an overdrive type. 

I wonder what would be a good all tube amp or other, for bedroom practise that wont tear the roof off the house. I think a 40 watt to 60 watt would be perfect., and what speaker combination.

I wonder about a 60 watt marshall all tube with a 4x12 using a powerbreak, if that would give me that tone that you usually get at high volume's.

I am constanly unhappy about the tones i get.. pedals zoom 505, the A1 setting i like, the rest suck. Digitech DF=7, there is one tone on this pedal i like.may be the EH, big Muff setting.

I also like just running straight into the Marshall i have and using no effects . The amp 1 crunch setting, sounds pretty decent, but i can't crank it up and the amp has too many watts for a power break.

How about the new traynor amps. or any other ones.. I am not up on the newer ones, but the seaks need to handle a drum machine.

Rick


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Get a better qualty pedal for starters. Any half decent clean tube amp with a good distortion pedal can sound fine for low volume practice. I've never heard one of those cheap multi effect pedals that sounded any good. I don't know what a MF350 is, but even 40 - 60 watt amp is still incredibly loud. Heck, an 18W Marshall is pretty loud.

I don't know about running a drum machine though guitar amp speakers either.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Some of the new little 5 watters (BlackHeart Little Giant, Epi Valve Jr., Fender Champ 600 etc.) are perfect for around the house use. Even then they can be loud. Good pedals, as suggested. And, a drum machine sounds fine through a guitar amp.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I have to agree with Sneaky about the wattage, 40 to 60 watts is *way* too loud for a bedroom amp and gpower is on the right track with the smaller 5 watt amps and I definitely agree about the Fender Champs. I personally use a 1970 Fender Champ (very clean amp however, if you want distortion you have to add a pedal) and as the guy who sold it to me said, "It's the perfect bedroom amp." Of course it's not the *only* bedroom amp so to reiterate what gpower said, check out the Blackheart, Epi Valve Junior and the other smaller amps.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess it depends on your definition of loud. I have a 15 watt Ampeg tube combo and, to get it to level where the tubes are driving hard, is pretty deafening. If you're looking to get all of the overdrive from the tubes, even 5 watts is extremely loud in a bedroom.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

In my bedroom... Zinky Velveteen 13 watts + Sparkle Drive for some overdrive. I guess I could run a drum machine through the amp as well since the tone is pretty clean at the levels I play in this room.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Line 6 spider III 15 w. 
Not killer tone, but flexible enough, and small enough to stay out of the way or even be hidden in a closet.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

My bedroom / apt amp is my pod and studio monitors. I find even a 5 watt amp is to loud for an apt...


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

40 - 60 Watts tube amp ... for a bedroom... 

Tho I've never used a "power break" so I don't know how a 60 Watts sound thru it... 
I built a 5W tube amp and it's too loud for the house...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I think about a 5 watt tube amp with a good Master Volume could be pretty versatile. You're not going to get great power tube break-up out of it in your apartment, but chances are in your apartment or bedroom you will be playing alone. When I am alone in my bedroom, I find that I can get by without great power tube distortion and not feel ripped off; preamp distortion is good enough.
Playing on a stage with a band is a different thing all-together and in that setting, you can take that same amp and get your cranked sound out of it. Mic it if you need more volume and just keep it high and pointed at your head.

So, what amp?
You could make a 5f1 Tweed Champ or something. I'd probably install VVR on it and then you could keep the nice balance and actually get your power-tube breakup at lower volumes too. Hmm, now I'm considering this.... Is it wrong that I don't have a Tweed Champ Clone yet?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*amp*

I have a Vox 15 watt with a 8 inch bulldog speaker in it but it dont have that crunch bottom end drive i am looking for..I know 15 watts is loud but i dont want loud. I want it to sound great at a lower volume.
Thats why i thought a powerbreak hooked up to a 50 watt 2x12 or 4x12 would be what i would like.
Sure would like to try one out.
Maybe i am asking too much.

Rick


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a tube amp, unless its 1W, is probably too loud for a bedroom.

my ideal practise amp would be a peavey rage 158. good cleans and grit, gets quiet loud if you push it, 3 band shared EQ and 2 channels, under $80 on the used market.

what do i actually use to practise? i gave my brother my Kustom - i didnt touch the thing more than 5 times in half a year... i use my JSX to practise most of the time. sometimes i'll swing out the GT-8, but thats for the delay


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For bedroom stuff, I'd say get a Blackheart Killer Ant. It's still loud when cranked and have very little headroom, anything past 9:00 you start to get dirt. But for playing quiet, it is great. Add an overdrive pedal and you're in tone heaven at < 55db


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*amp*

I want to Downsize but this is not what i mean :-(


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

50w-60w is barely any quieter than 100w.

I recommend a Roland Cube of whatever size you want. Modelling is where it's at when it comes to low volume playing.

If you're going to attenuate the hell out of a bigger amp, it'll sound more or less like a distorion pedal by the time you're done with it.... thin and compressed.

You're better off with a modeller for that type of stuff. If you want a strong bottom end, I'd stay away from the Micro Cube as it's speaker can't handle that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

how good is your computer?

you could just download or buy a guitar rig program, and that will give you amazing tone - at any volume you want.

just gotta be able to run your guitar to your computer


----------



## Eminor (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't feel much love for Kustom amps on most guitar forums I've sampled, but they do make a few models that might fit this situation. I have a Dual30 RC that I sometimes run through an old Fender Bassman cabinet (don't care for the stock 10" Celestion) and it sounds pretty good at lower volumes. An EQ pedal in the FX loop can help you get more low end if the BMT dials don't do it for you. The Dual 35 DFX might also be a good candidate. The Quad series as well, 65DFX or even 100DFX, can be kept pretty quiet while also being useful for louder situations.

I agree that just about any tube amp is gonna be too much for a bedroom situation. These Kustom models come with Celestions, feature a ton of gain, and IMO actually sound their best at lower volumes (!). Maybe you can find one used, I know I see Kustoms for sale used pretty frequently around these parts.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, when you're going from a Mode Four, I guess 60 watts _would_ seem like bedroom levels, but like everyone else here has said, get a *small* tube amp and crank it for your distortion rather than use a pedal or attenuator. 

FWIW, a cranked Vibro Champ, Epi Valve Jr., or Blues Jr. can get _very_ loud. Most drivers in guitar amps have an efficiency of 90-100db, which means when you stick 1w of power into them, they are already putting out 90+dbs of loudness. At 2w, its another 3 db, then another 3db at 4w, so your average 5 watt amp is putting out roughly 96-106db depending on the driver, which according to this, is as loud as a pneumatic drill/jackhammer or helicopter! 

Long story short, amps get awful loud real fast. Most of the power in a "muscle" amp is more for headroom than actual "loudness." As is often said in the audio engineering world, it's the first watt that counts.


----------



## jxoco (Jun 5, 2006)

*Bedroom amp*

I have a room that is smaller than a bedroom and I like the Valve Junior.
I have a small attenuator on it sometimes.
It has been modified to have the larger hammond transformer in it.

It's tube, it didn't cost much and it sounds great.

I also use a Roland Micro Cube when I'm camping and sometimes to practice. It is handy to have battery power. I've had fun playing in the middle of a power failure. Beats watching the candles burn down...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Well, when you're going from a Mode Four, I guess 60 watts _would_ seem like bedroom levels, but like everyone else here has said, get a *small* tube amp and crank it for your distortion rather than use a pedal or attenuator.
> 
> FWIW, a cranked Vibro Champ, Epi Valve Jr., or Blues Jr. can get _very_ loud. Most drivers in guitar amps have an efficiency of 90-100db, which means when you stick 1w of power into them, they are already putting out 90+dbs of loudness. At 2w, its another 3 db, then another 3db at 4w, so your average 5 watt amp is putting out roughly 96-106db depending on the driver, which according to this, is as loud as a pneumatic drill/jackhammer or helicopter!
> 
> Long story short, amps get awful loud real fast. Most of the power in a "muscle" amp is more for headroom than actual "loudness." As is often said in the audio engineering world, it's the first watt that counts.


I have to agree. I just got an Orange Tiny Terror (15/7W switchable) and it's insanely loud at full gain. Sounds awesome too! It drives my Marshall 4X12 really nicely as well as my Peavey Sheffield 1X12. Despite it's little lunch box look I can't classify it as a bedroom amp. That said, it's in my bedroom! :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

MY JSX was the same way, overkill even at our jams.

I went the other way and got my second Blackheart 3/7 the first I got rid of to quick.
The second I run through a 1-12 home or 2-12 jams and use my MT-2 metal pedal as master volume. The pedal has the gain on at 2-3 and I use its eq to tune up a bit. Amp volume at home is on the 3 watt and at 50%, the jams with the 2-12 I run on the 7 with the volume at about 8 out of 10.

Sounds great but is lacking what I call the torque, that pant shaking full volume palm mute..JSX had it in spades but not this little guy but I knew that coming into it.

They also have lots of mods for it including an attenuator which would not require any pedals.
Thinking of playing with the tubes as well.

Didn't see where you lived but if your in T.O. your welcome to take it for a spin.

Bev


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I went over to the darkside about four months ago or so. I run a Vox ToneLab LE through a Roland Blues Cube BC30


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bev, your JSX was overkill?

I'm in a townhoues this year - as you saw - and i get away with using it just fine!

I never get to open 'er up like i could before, until i get to bring it out. which, since september, has been once .


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The Egnator Rebel is the answer.

http://www.egnateramps.com/Rebel20.html


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That Egnater Rebel is very tempting.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Roland Micro Cube for around the house. It's relatively inexpensive, has lots of cool features, and it sounds pretty darn good for what it is. If you want more power you could always get the 15 Watt or 30 Watt version. 

The Pro Jr. and Blues Jr. (I'm partial to the Pro Jr.) are also great choices, but they don't have as many features. Depending on how much money you want to spend you could maybe get a Roland and a Fender. By doing so you could run the drum machine and effects through the Roland and use the Fender to keep some tube sounds. The Fenders are also loud enough for a lot of smaller to medium gigs as well, so they would help keep your options open.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Budda

Yeah I got a couple bangs on the door with the 4-12 and then went with the 1-12 which was better. A guy made me an offer I could not refuse so had to let it go.
Playing it at apartment levels sucked, even at our jam space the guys said it was to loud...I didn't think so.

My little Blackheart is doing good right now with no complaints from the guys, keeps up with the drummer no problem..the Egnator is in the cards though.

Bev


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr.Z Mini-Z with built-in attenuator.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

a 5 watt tube amp on 4 just doesnt cut it a lot of times. i like my pod. given the opportunity ill crank an amp, but mostly i use a pod. im not confined to a bedroom, but i do have to keep it reasonable


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Get a Blackheart. just a thought.

I have a 50 watt head, through a 2x12 cab, and i rarly get over 1 volume here in my apartment.. sucks. but when i get out of the appartment and can turn it up it rocks. 

I was thinking about one of those Blackhearts at some point. you get em used for like $150.


----------



## allhypedup (Nov 2, 2008)

are you talking tube watts or solid state, because 40 would be way too loud, solid state you'll never crank it but there's more volume there if you need it. personally after i got my twin reverb i use my 75 watt randall as a practice amp but only ever get it to 1/4 volume in my room.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

my bedroom amp of choice is a Marshall MG250



siq booteek toanz.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Rwinder said:


> My bedroom / apt amp is my pod and studio monitors. I find even a 5 watt amp is to loud for an apt...


I was just going to ask about those. I used an old Tom Sholtz Rockman for practice with headphones for the longest time. Although I don't like the sound at all, it does the job and you can plug in a drum machine or a line out from a CD player or computer to play along with. I've got a Vstack too, and usethat sometimes with a mono-to-fake-stereo plug, but it has no line in.
I was looking at those little pocket POD things as an alternative, but they seem really flimsy.
Any suggestions for a headphone type amp? 
Are the pods good quality and sturdy or will they fall apart?
What about the little Korg one -- Pandora? Anything else? 

I'd like to be able to record with it too of course...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*amp*

Alot of interesting replies... I have a line 6 pod and through headphones it sounds pretty good.. but i dont like the practise that way, and its a good way to go deaf., if your not careful.

I have been tweaking my Vox pathfinder and to my surprise, this thing is awesome. the drum machine comes through pretty decent, and that little 8 inch bulldog speaker, can take the lows.. amazing..
I may thinking about building an extention speaker for it..look for a decent 8 inch speaker and have that stereo effect.

There are alot of good small practise amps out there..its pretty neat how they can make something so small sound so large.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Stay away from the head phones, those even at low levels tend to make my ears ring after an hour.

The super small cube modeling amps are pretty good not to mention cheap. These also have the MP3 input which is fun to jam with.

Bev


----------

